# Gewässer in Kroatien



## welshannes (21. Dezember 2009)

*Gewässer Finzula 1Foto*
Der Finzula See bei Rakitije ist ein absolutes Ausnahmegewässer in Kroatien. Das Gewässer weißt eine Größe von ca. 65 ha auf und beherbergt geschätzt 120 Karpfen von über 40 pf. ! Der bisher Größte Fisch ist ein Spiegelkarpfen, dessen Gewicht in 2007 zwischen 56pf und 59pf sich bewegt hat, dannach folgt ein Schuppenkarpfen mit knapp 59 pf. Weiterhin ist dieser See durch den alljährlich stattfindenden Quantum Carp-Cup bekannt.
Geniessen sie eines der besten kroatischen Gewässer und fangen dabei noch Ihren PB.
*Zapresic 2Foto*
Die Gewässer bei Zapresic nähe Zagreb sind ebenfalls ein Top Revier mit sehr großen Fischen. Das Hauptgewässer ist ein reines C&R Wasser. Hier werden regelmäßig Fische von über 40pf gefangen. Die Gewässergröße beträgt ca. 45 ha und es gibt sehr viele Großkarpfen, deren Bestand aber noch ungewiss ist. Der Seerekord liegt bei knapp 56pf (Spiegelkarpfen)!
*See Sumbar 3Foto*
Der Sumbar See bei Karlovac ist wohl eines der bekanntesten Gewässer in Kroatien. Wegen dem hohen Bestand an Großkarpfen finden hier regelmäßig Wettbewerbe statt, sodass dieses Gewässer nicht regelmäßig besucht werden kann. Die Gewässergröße liegt bei ca. 20 ha und der Seerekord bei knappen 55pf (Schuppenkarpfen). An diesem Gewässer kann man nicht als Schneider heimkehren.
Als besonderes Highlight bietet der See endemische Wildkarpfen aus dem angrenzendem Flusssystem Kupa, diese Fische erreichen Größenordnungen bis ca. 18-19kg und Längen von über 1,20m
Fischereilizenzen werden über 
www.cro-carp-fishing.com bezoge

Mfg


----------

